# FS Western Wideout with snow deflector



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Plow is three seasons old which where I live means about 1 season old. everything works as it should plow is straight and not beat up. This is available tonight for the jersey folks. I will up load pics in a little while. 

located in 07764

4K 

pm me or call
732 241 4774


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you were closer I'd take that off of your hands tonight.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Any interest in a trade for a 6b rock hound


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Any interest in a trade for a 6b rock hound


or I have a hardly used 8.5 MVP plus with wings was bought last year new used 2 times last year then only 2 storms this year


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

send me some pics


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Of which


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Plow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Will grab some pics tomorrow or Monday 
Still
Shinny like new 
Was only bought from the dealer last year as new old stock


----------

